# Xorg/nvidia-drivers-396.45 - (EE) no screens found

## matryoshka

Hey everyone, I'm new to both Linux and Gentoo, so I'll try to explain my issue in as much relevant detail as possible. Please let me know if I can provide any more information and I will endeavor to do so as soon as possible   :Smile: 

I installed Gentoo about two months ago using Sakaki's EFI Install Guide on the official Gentoo wiki (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Sakaki%27s_EFI_Install_Guide). Everything's been going really well, however, recently I updated my system as per usual using Sakaki's 'genup' utility from their sakaki-tools repo (https://github.com/sakaki-/genup). Essentially I executed the following bolded commands in the order listed:

 *Quote:*   

> Genup is a utility intended to simplify the process of keeping your Gentoo system up to date. When invoked, it automatically performs the following steps, in order:
> 
>     1. updates Portage tree (and active overlays), and syncs eix(1) (using emaint sync / eix-sync)
> 
>     2. removes any prior emerge(1) resume history (using emaint --fix cleanresume)
> ...

 

I think both x11-base/xorg-server updated, and the proprietary x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers updated to version 396.45. I then rebooted my system, and now whenever I try to issue

```
startx
```

I am shown the following error message:

```
xauth:  file /home/james/.serverauth.4515 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.14.52-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 4.14.52-gentoo #22 SMP Thu Aug 2 21:03:22 AEST 2018 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 crypt_root=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/321b1d64-efd1-4ad2-9613-a0f2c03c914d dolvm real_root=/dev/mapper/vg1-root rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/sbin/init root_keydev=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/7400a535-f6db-4449-a23d-1fe76b3a26fb root_key=luks-key.gpg real_resume=/dev/mapper/vg1-swap keymap=us 

Build Date: 09 August 2018  11:58:03PM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 10 00:51:15 2018

(==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) 

Fatal server error:

(EE) no screens found(EE) 

(EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) 

(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit: server error
```

And here's my '/var/log/Xorg.0.log':

```
[   164.472] 

X.Org X Server 1.19.5

Release Date: 2017-10-12

[   164.472] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   164.472] Build Operating System: Linux 4.14.52-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[   164.472] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 4.14.52-gentoo #22 SMP Thu Aug 2 21:03:22 AEST 2018 x86_64

[   164.472] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 crypt_root=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/321b1d64-efd1-4ad2-9613-a0f2c03c914d dolvm real_root=/dev/mapper/vg1-root rootfstype=ext4 real_init=/sbin/init root_keydev=/dev/disk/by-partuuid/7400a535-f6db-4449-a23d-1fe76b3a26fb root_key=luks-key.gpg real_resume=/dev/mapper/vg1-swap keymap=us 

[   164.472] Build Date: 09 August 2018  11:58:03PM

[   164.472]  

[   164.472] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[   164.472]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   164.472] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   164.472] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Aug 10 00:45:45 2018

[   164.473] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   164.473] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   164.474] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[   164.474] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[   164.474] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[   164.474] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[   164.474] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using the first device section listed.

[   164.474] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[   164.474] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[   164.474] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   164.474] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   164.474] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   164.474] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[   164.474]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   164.474] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[   164.474] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   164.474] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   164.474] (II) Loader magic: 0x55cb64e6ec40

[   164.474] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   164.474]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   164.474]    X.Org Video Driver: 23.0

[   164.474]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   164.474]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   164.474] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   164.475] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1b80:1458:3702 rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   164.475] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   164.476] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[   164.508] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   164.508]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   164.508]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   164.509] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  396.45  Fri Jul 13 00:24:38 PDT 2018

[   164.510] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   164.511] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   164.516] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   164.516]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   164.516]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   164.517] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  396.45  Fri Jul 13 00:02:23 PDT 2018

[   164.517] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   164.518] (--) using VT number 7

[   164.521] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   164.521] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   164.521] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   164.522] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   164.522]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   164.522]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   164.522] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   164.522] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   164.522] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   164.523] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   164.523]    compiled for 1.19.5, module version = 1.0.0

[   164.523]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   164.523] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   164.523] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   164.523] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   164.526] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   164.526] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   164.526] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   164.526] (EE) No devices detected.

[   164.526] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[   164.526] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[   164.526] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   164.526] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   164.526] (EE) 

[   164.532] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

and my current xorg.conf is made up of the following files in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/:

00-keyboard.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "system-keyboard"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

   Option "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

```

20opengl.conf

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection
```

nvidia.conf

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier   "nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection
```

I've been trying to figure out what's wrong for the past 4 hours in a variety of ways by:

1. unmerging then emerging x11-base/xorg-drivers, x11-base/xorg-server and x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers; and setting them up again following both the Gentoo Wiki's Xorg Guide (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Guide and Nvidia-drivers Guide (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers)

2. Having a look over here: https://www.x.org/wiki/NVIDIAProprietaryDriver/, which indicated to me that it was a problem with my Nvidia Kernel Module (which I don't know how to fix)

3. running nvidia-xconfig and attempting to use that generated xorg.conf, to no avail

4. rebuilding my modules using: 

```
 emerge --ask @module-rebuild
```

5. running:

```
 modprobe nvidia

eselect opengl set nvidia

eselect opencl set nvidia
```

6. rebuilding my kernel using genup

7. having a smoke (it didn't work, but it was helpful)

In short, I think I'm pretty confused, I'm unsure as to whats gone wrong, I think it may have something to do with a combination of my xorg.conf and my nvidia kernel module, but I am completely lost at this point. I would be very grateful for some help and advice, and if you need me to post the contents of any files or the results of any commands I would be more than happy to. I'm going to bed, but I shall check this when I wake up tomorrow

----------

## Jaglover

Probably the module(s) for running kernel were not built, does lsmod show them loaded?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

matryoshka,

```
[   164.526] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. 
```

You didn't build the nvidia-drivers against your running kernel, or if you did something broke when it loaded.

What does 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

tell you and leave at the end of dmesg?

----------

## matryoshka

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Probably the module(s) for running kernel were not built, does lsmod show them loaded?

 

lsmod | grep nvidia outputs

```
nvidia_drm             36864  0

nvidia_modeset       1060864  1 nvidia_drm

nvidia              13565952  1 nvidia_modeset

drm_kms_helper        151552  1 nvidia_drm

drm                   348160  3 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm

```

----------

## matryoshka

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> matryoshka,
> 
> ```
> [   164.526] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. 
> ```
> ...

 

the end of dmesg outputs:

```
[   56.461672] igb 0000:08:00.0 enp8s0: igb: enp8s0 NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

[   56.567366] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp8s0: link becomes ready

[   59.003388] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 396.45, but

               NVRM: this kernel module has the version 396.24.  Please

               NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver

               NVRM: components have the same version.

[   79.425323] NVRM: API mismatch: the client has the version 396.45, but

               NVRM: this kernel module has the version 396.24.  Please

               NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver

               NVRM: components have the same version.

```

And I do remember switching my kernel using eselect kernel set at some point, I think possibly during a genup that failed, which probably caused all this. I think I switched my kernel because it was a higher version, but again I'm new to this. Thanks for your help

----------

## matryoshka

Solved by rebuilding kernel and modules

----------

